# Sanpete Extended



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Anybody doing any good on the Sanpete extended hunt so far? I've been told of one haystack bull being taken, but nothing on public ground. I also hear the elk are down low, (or did he say low down?) but not low enough to be inside the boundary.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

You heard right. There are a few tip toeing into some of the private ground, but not enough to get excited about. I have only seen 3 bulls total and they were on the wrong side of the highway.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

I went down on Saturday and no Elk on the Private Land I have acess too. Let it Snow


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

My buddy got this guy a couple weeks ago on the Sanpete Extended hunt on public land after 2 hour stalk in the snow. Not a bad bull for the extended hunt. Too bad his G2 on the left side is broken off. G2 was the longest tine on the right side at about 19 1/2". They gross scored him at about 340.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

pickaspot said:


> My buddy got this guy a couple weeks ago on the Sanpete Extended hunt on public land after 2 hour stalk in the snow. Not a bad bull for the extended hunt. Too bad his G2 on the left side is broken off. G2 was the longest tine on the right side at about 19 1/2". They gross scored him at about 340.


I don't see a picture(s) of the elk. :?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats, awesome bull


----------

